
Kubernetes Operators Explained - pperzyna
https://pperzyna.com/blog/kubernetes-operators-explained/
======
pperzyna
Have you ever wondered how effective teams manage complex applications
successfully? In the Kubernetes ecosystem, there is only one answer:
Kubernetes Operators! In this article, we will examine both what they are and
how they work.

